# Cherub overheating / pressure valve



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

My 4 Year old Cherub has overheated a couple of times in the last few months, presumably setting off the pressure relief valve. Does it maybe need a service?

Gaz


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the steam pressure gauge winds up to around 1.8 bar & the boiler safety valve blows, then its due to a faulty pressure switch.

Fitting a new pressure switch is a fairly easy DIY job. But as it's 4 years old & presumably hasn't been serviced, then a service/repair may be worthwhile.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

espressotechno said:


> If the steam pressure gauge winds up to around 1.8 bar & the boiler safety valve blows, then its due to a faulty pressure switch.
> 
> Fitting a new pressure switch is a fairly easy DIY job. But as it's 4 years old & presumably hasn't been serviced, then a service/repair may be worthwhile.


Thanks for that,

I've just taken the top off, which is about the limit of my capabilities, and there appears to be a leak from the Joint in the picture, which is on the boiler.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So where to get a repair/service in my area

Gaz


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Your in staffs? Would it be easiest tomjust take it back to Fracino? They gave me a list of local guys, but I couldn't get hold of the one nearest me, so I got my spanners out


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

On mine, the electrical contacts on the temp switch for main steam on boiler were sticking and that casued overheat every now and than.

Clean them and they are all good.

You do need a spanner and a bit of knowledge of what you are doing but otherwise all easy.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Missy said:


> Your in staffs? Would it be easiest tomjust take it back to Fracino? They gave me a list of local guys, but I couldn't get hold of the one nearest me, so I got my spanners out


Thanks Missy

Ive had a very kind offer of help just that bit too far away. I'll give Francino a call in the morning as I don't fancy messing especially pressure related.

Cheers Gaz


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The joint on the picture if it's the tiny one goes to the pressure gauge...

The worst case scenario is the valve on top that's got a little tag on it will go pop and spew steam out.

If I can crack it open, anyone can.


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

By sheer coincidence, my 3 year old Piccino is doing

the same thing. Probably overdue a service, descale etc anyway so

will send it in to Fracino for some attention.


----------

